# thermostat



## jsmith (Apr 28, 2016)

im looking at purchasing a thermostat in the coming weeks.

questions i have is what does everyone reccomend? ive seen dimming ones and just ones which switch on and off.

im guessing it depends on your set up.
im looking at just running a heat mat/cord for my stimson that will be the only thing on a thermostat 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 28, 2016)

Atmostat




bit more pricey than others but i have had mine for a few weeks and couldn't be happier. Bit if a process setting up times heating temps etc but well worth it. I have a heat lamp and a day and night cycle of lighting...


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 28, 2016)

Habistat or Microclimate


----------



## jsmith (Apr 28, 2016)

thanks guys. pulsing,diming or off/ on

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 28, 2016)

For a heat mat, if you want to run a thermostat, I think on/off is the best choice.
Check out Habistat's MatStat from Herp Shop (under Thermostats) for one.


----------

